# windows mobile 5 os 5.1.70



## troppus (Nov 5, 2005)

Since upgrading from window pocket pc 2003 to windows mobile version 5.0 OS 5.1.70 (build 14402.1.1.0) I have found my axim x50 to run slower, have daily lockups requiring reboots and shortened battery life. I have cycled back through 2003 then reloaded mobile 5, and have performed hard resets multiple times. I have downloaded and installed the most current version of active sync. Nothing seems to correct the problems. A patch for mobile 5 used on axim x51 is available. Can I download and use it on my x50?


----------

